# Martins Xcaliber



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres the first few Xcalibers we have had a PU job on them wich colour do you like best?
hope to have them on sale soon thanks for looking
Pete


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the black and the red one the best


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

black


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Back *and *Green *


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The green is the most unusual, the yellow is the coolest, byt the black will probably sell best.


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

Are these cast aluminum and powdercoated? Just wondering how heavy they are.

Q


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Qucifer said:


> Are these cast aluminum and powdercoated? Just wondering how heavy they are.
> 
> Q


yes they are pu coated at home now but from memory wt aprox 200grms.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

black


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I like the black one


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the black and green. No polished versions?


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

Yellow due to its viberancy and something a bit different!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I like the black and green. No polished versions?


Hi no polished version that right we are trying to help keep cost down and hand buffing is a large part of the cost on a big slingshot
looks like black and red are going down well with green a close runner up


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

British Racing Car Green is my fav, but all the colours are nice


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

black and green. I want one of those, looks like a great shooter.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I love them all, i love Martins work, and a good job done by Pete, jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'ld have to go with the green and black but the red has something about it too, definately like the holes for tubes in the black..


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Think all the colors are great. Would have to go with red then yellow. Would really like it in blue.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I too like them all. I made cattys of different colors for myself just to have some color in my collection. For your benefit I hope all the colors are of interest. Sorry if not being specific wasn't helpful. though as you can tell by the comments thus far all have an appeal.

Wish you the best Pete. And I love the Milbro Pro Shot Pocket Poacher II. I just received bands from Tex, the bands and the catty are going to have a party.

Yes this thread is about the colors. The Green one, no the Red, wait the Black, but I can't ignore the yellow. People will simply have to by a few colors. How about that!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I too like them all. I made cattys of different colors for myself just to have some color in my collection. For your benefit I hope all the colors are of interest. Sorry if not being specific wasn't helpful. though as you can tell by the comments thus far all have an appeal.
> 
> Wish you the best Pete. And I love the Milbro Pro Shot Pocket Poacher II. I just received bands from Tex, the bands and the catty are going to have a party.
> 
> Yes this thread is about the colors. The Green one, no the Red, wait the Black, but I can't ignore the yellow. People will simply have to by a few colors. How about that!!


Hi so glad you like the PPll how you going to pimp it up or are you just going to use as is as for the colours on the Xcaliber it look like i may just have to offer all of them
will just have to see how it goes will just mean more stock to carry







or not if they sell like the PPll did


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know how I managed to miss this you've done a great job with these, the craftsmanship is excellent.
I like all the colours, but the green and black are my favourites.

Martin


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

*Black *and *Green *


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like black green and red have it


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i like the yellow and green ones the best.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Black because of the tubes. and it looks bad ass. I want it.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm licking the green more now


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Green, but powder coated and dulled down to reduce shine. I dig it!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Black then green are my prefs


----------



## nitram55 (Apr 1, 2011)

My favourite is the green, the yellow would be hard to lose in the field.

Martin


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

You should offer all colors they all look great! Not many vendors offer such a wide selection, so its definitely an advantage you can capitalize on.


----------

